# Win7 Aufgabenplanung. Aufgabe ausführen, sobald Netzwerkverbindung hergestellt wurde.



## d4rkY89 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
wie der Titel schon verrät suche ich eine Möglichkeit eine Aufgabe mit der Aufgabenplanung von Win7 zu starten, *nachdem* eine Netzwerkverbindung hergestellt worden ist. Beispiele und gescheite Dokumentationen zur "fortgeschrittenen" Aufgabenplanung konnte ich im Netz bisher nicht finden.

Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit, eine Bedinung zu definieren, dass eine Aufgabe nur ausgeführt wird, wenn eine bestimmte Netzwerkverbindung aktiv ist aber das suche ich nicht!
Ich möchte eine Aufgabe ausführen, sobald eine bestimmte Netzwerkverbindung hergestellt wurde. Und dies scheint nur über einen Ereignistrigger machbar zu sein wozu ich im Internet nichts gescheites finden konnte 

Hintergrund:
Ich nutze einen Linux-Server mit OpenVPN und auf meinem Win7 Rechner/Notebook habe ich einen OpenVPN-Client installiert. Ein Trigger startet OpenVPN beim Booten und stellt damit einen VPN Tunnel zum Linux-Server (über den virtuellen Netzwerkadapter von OpenVPN) her. Sobald dieser virtuelle Netzwerkadapter eine Verbindung hergestellt hat soll dann mit einem weiteren Trigger (von dem ich nicht weiß wie er einzurichten ist) die "net.exe" ausgeführt werden, welche ein Netzlaufwerk über das eben hergestellte VPN verbindet.


Das ich das auf diese Weise mache hat einen folgenden Grund: Windows versucht auf die sonst übliche Weise beim Anmelden das Netzlaufwerk zu verbinden und hägt dabei einige Ewigkeiten im "Willkommensbildschirm" um dann die Meldung auszuspucken, dass das Netzlaufwerk nicht verbunden werden konnte.


Vielleicht weiß ja jemand zufällig auf welches Event ich genau reagieren muss um den richtigen Trigger in der Aufgabenplanung zu erstellen.


----------

